# What Kind of Vehicle Do You Use for Hunting?



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*I have a Ford F-350 7.3 Diesel 4x4 and I just bought a Honda Big Red 4x4 MUV ready for hunting season now!!
View attachment MUV.bmp
*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 4 door Dodge diesel 4x4 that will usually haul my polaris 600 sportsman 4x4 out to where ever, and if I feel as though I want to stay inan enclosed vehicle for the ride I'll ask the wife real nice like to borrow her Jeep Jk it's lifted with 35's so clearance is not usually a problem, but she doesn't like driving my truck.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Dodge diesel reg. cab.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice ford Cat. are those stacks I see ? if so..a diesel ? What year ??? 85 ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I have this posted somewhere else on the board. It's a "74" F-250 Highboy with a 4" lift, Belgin block 390- 4 barrel, 4 speed trans. Those stacks are two KC daylighters on the roll bar.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the truck Catcapper!! My grandad had one that model but not 4x4 he didnt need it at 80 yrs old LOL. A Classic in my Eye though. Always good to have a back up like a lifted up Jeep though. My 350 is a double cab with all terrain tires as I pull my Camper with it if I have to do offroading Ill take a 4 wheeler or Now my MUV. The brush is too thick here for trucks really. Although I have roads pushed through out my Land.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Black Yukon XL for me. I have a rack I put in the trailer hitch to haul anything dead back to the house. It's good for road trips with the family too.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

wow...the year I started HS. Take care of her ! Looks like you do.

Personally I drive a 4 door 250 dodge ram long bed diesel. I like it and it serves me well. I have 230,000 on it and drive it everywhere.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I use my work truck if I'm hunt'in down in the desert or before the snow gets deep up here cause it rides a bit smoother than the old ford.

1996 F-250 XLT 4X4 Powerstroke turbo diesel 5 speed dually extended cab with 433,000 miles on her.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig Cat, just what you need for hauling a trailor full of Bucks!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like you prefer your Fords Dave...let me know if you ever need parts. As I run them in my company and have a few connections.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Right on---I'll be a Ford man till the day I die.

Fix Or Repair Daily.lol


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

ford f-150 forme,if ask real nice might get to use the dodge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Right on---I'll be a Ford man till the day I die.
> 
> Fix Or Repair Daily.lol


Found on road dead ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

First on race day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm just teasing Cat, I had Fords for years and loved them, then I went tp buy a diesel and found I could save $20K.The ford dealer wouldn't budge off of sticker a nickel.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chevy ext cab v-8 no need for four wheel drive in Dallas. Use Dads 94 Chevy 4x4 short stepside for sliding around in Okla red clay. Mine wouldn't get out of its own shadow on that slick stuff. LOL Use to own 69 Ford 3/4 ton with granny gear manual trans was great for drinkng a little beer and road hunting in my younger, braver years. Did'nt think much about what I had to lose but then again didnt have much neither. Besides in 30 plus years only seen 1 game warden around them parts and we shared some cold beer with him. LOL Don't figure that would fly these days.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Right on Bigd---Those were the good old days when we didn't have to babysit the game wardens.lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

03 Toyota Tacoma,4inch lift, last ford was a 90 4x4, have had many of them,never a chevy or dodge.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine is a 1996 Chevy suburban 350, 3/4 ton, 4WD, 122k miles, 12,000 lb warn winch, buckshot 285/75/16 tires, had it for about 7 years. I chose a suburban over a pu, first because i got a very very good deal, second because it was easier at the time to transport family with me, and third it makes it easier (better) transporting weapons in hard cases to and from where ever during the rain. I have a bracket I can slide into slots in the front bumper and over the winch to haul harvested animals as well as a basket i can bolt on but it sticks out another 18 inches. I asked my son to name it ---- he named it Fred ----not exactly what i was looking for, but i told him he could name it and he would not budge. 







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I think back on some of the vehicles I have had over the years and I get a kick out of reminicing some of the situations I Have Been In Because of the particular vehicle I was in at the time. Good and Bad Memories but I am Still here!!


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

I've got a 2020 Ford F-150 5.0 Coyote and a 2007 3L Ford Ranger. The F-150 is my main go to truck but for those deep country hunts where we gotta go far into the woods on logging roads, I bomb down the trails in the Ranger. Had that little ranger since new and she seldom lets me down. Not really ready to get the new one scratched up yet to be honest


----------

